# Paparazzi



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's Razzi


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm your biggest fan i'all follow you until you love me papa, paparazzi lol!!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL! I was singing that when I posted his picture here lol. I honestly named him after that song hehehe I love Lady Gaga 

And thanks DQ!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a fan too


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's soo pretty!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE his dorsal!!!


----------

